
Steve Vinoski on CORBA after discovering Erlang - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Erlang-Media-Distribution-Switch
======
spitfire
CORBA? Really? Everything old is new again. Wow.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The real news is that he fell in love with Erlang. And mentions how screwed up
CORBA is.

~~~
vinoski
Don't get me wrong, we did a lot of good work in CORBA and learned a lot while
doing it, people still use it, it's still very widely deployed, and a ton of
interesting research was done based on CORBA. But one of the reasons I think
so highly of Erlang is that it treats distributed system concerns as first-
class citizens, whereas CORBA was born of RPC notions of trying to hide
distribution behind programming languages. Now, it's not entirely as black-
and-white as I just stated it, but that's one of the fundamental differences.
Erlang just gets a whole bunch of things right.

